# Most creative idea or face contest!!



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yay! My ideas are put in a contest! So excited to see what people come up with! I'll try Tanoka when I get home from Arizona...


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This sounds interesting lol i wonder what people will come up with haha


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Alright, I guess i'll make a fool of myself and enter this one... :hide: this is definitely going to be interesting without a doubt... 

well pictures.... here we go








okay, here's my horse.... ahhhhh








and this was my crappy attempt..


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dont worry about it lol, i plan to do it lots when i get home to my horse. I like your attempt, your horse is very cute btw 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yep...he's a cutie!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

*giggles* thanks


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have two really good pics for the one class. It is two different horses. Which means 4 pics (class 1). Is that ok if I do both? Because you say a maximum of 2 pics for each class. Does that mean like two pics (me and my horse) or two entries?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Entry~~

















LOL!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

L>o>l!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry let me clarify: it can be two entries... Sorry for the confusion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Can I still enter or is it like too late?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You can still enter, I'm extending it to the 18th May


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

these are for the dressup... not great i know but its the only one i have


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

^ ahahhahahahahhahahahaha


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

AQHA13, that is the most cutest thing I have ever seen... hey um how'd that taste?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i acctually love the taste of grass!!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

It's was pretty sweet! A bit too seedy though  haha


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my guys! Those are so adorable! I ate grass once, wasnt to bad lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

especially wet grass! (as long as its wet from water... nothing else lol)


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

thats just funny!


----------

